# Hanging a basin on breeze block



## Tierney (28 Feb 2014)

Hi,

I've got a basin that is hanging (not in a good way!) off the wall. It was attached with 140mm studs and fairly normal wall plugs into breeze block which just seems to be too soft.

I took it off and re-attached it; but it happened again.

I have read that you should use a silicone bead; but I'm not convinced that this would add much strength.

The only alternative I can think of is to use something like Fischer Resin to secure the stud in the breeze block, just not sure whether I'll have the same issue if the breeze block is the problem.

All ideas/thoughts/advice appreciated.

Cheers,

DT


----------



## blackrodd (28 Feb 2014)

Soft material like Celcon or thermalite insulating blocks always end up being drilled oversized so the plug is not a good fit.
I suggest you either drill new holes 2mm too small and start the plug by tapping with the hammer, which will be about halfway, then start the screw in the plug about 2 or 3 turns then tap, firmly, the screw until it's all the way in.
I put 2 in, one on top of the other.
Screws want to be about 75mm long
If you need to keep the basin where it is, clear out the failed holes and make sure that they go in at least 75mm, 
Cut two pieces of timber, 1 for each fixing and they should be the right size on the starting end and tapered by about 3, or4 mm bigger on the outside end and 20mm longer.
Drive these in all the way carefully and try not to break the end.
cut the ends off flush to the wall, or plumb.
Done with care, this will not let you or you're basin down. 
Silicone is a help but mark the basin fixing area by pencil, remove the paint, to the marking out and use a good amount anc cut excess away when set. HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## mind_the_goat (28 Feb 2014)

I've split whole blocks (very soft ones) by using expansion plugs, probably by over compensating for the enlarged drill hole size. I have seen various specialist fixing which claim to be designed for softer blocks but not tried these yet.


----------



## kostello (28 Feb 2014)

You can use a 12 gauge screw straight into soft blocks with no plugs..... Just be careful not to over tighten


----------



## Tierney (2 Mar 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. When I took the basin off the wall and the studs out, I realised that one block had split a little. I needed to keep the sink in the same place, so I pumped in a lot of resin (rawl plug brand), and it has worked a treat.

Regards,

DT


----------



## blackrodd (2 Mar 2014)

Nails and screws can grip really well in soft blocks, as they tend to go very rusty, quickly.
Can't say I have ever split a thermal block by using fixings.
Rodders


----------



## MMUK (2 Mar 2014)

Personally I'd take out the blocks concerned and fit a 3x2 stud frame fixed using direct fix bolts into the blocks either side, then cover the stud with ply and plasterboard. Skim over then paint/tile/whatever and hang the basin.


----------



## blackrodd (2 Mar 2014)

MMUK":3159tyux said:


> Personally I'd take out the blocks concerned and fit a 3x2 stud frame fixed using direct fix bolts into the blocks either side, then cover the stud with ply and plasterboard. Skim over then paint/tile/whatever and hang the basin.




OK, if you are on daywork, but quicker to use the right fixings in the first place, surely! Rodders


----------



## owen (7 Mar 2014)

MMUK":3tryt9tw said:


> Personally I'd take out the blocks concerned and fit a 3x2 stud frame fixed using direct fix bolts into the blocks either side, then cover the stud with ply and plasterboard. Skim over then paint/tile/whatever and hang the basin.



Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill. Total overkill.


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Apr 2014)

owen":2386wxrw said:


> MMUK":2386wxrw said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd take out the blocks concerned and fit a 3x2 stud frame fixed using direct fix bolts into the blocks either side, then cover the stud with ply and plasterboard. Skim over then paint/tile/whatever and hang the basin.
> ...



So was the Forth Railway Bridge! 

:wink:


----------

